# GUATEMALA CITY | Optima | 12 fl | U/C



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Óptima Centro de Negocios*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Optima*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

6 out of 12 floors!



GTsky said:


> optima by GTsky, en Flickr
> 
> optima by GTsky, en Flickr


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Optima Centro de Negocios*









*Optima Centro de Negocios*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Optima Centro de Negocios*









*Optima Centro de Negocios*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Cladding going up!



GTsky said:


> ya van con los vidrios.






























*Optima*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Update!

*
Aluver*



Ifig said:


>


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*
Optima Centro de Negocios*



Ifig said:


>


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

All taken by me


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Applying fireproof insulation


*Optima Centro de Negocios*


*Optima Centro de Negocios*


*Optima Centro de Negocios*


----------

